# Kohler Boiler



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ran into this old beast on a snake job today. Anybody have an idea of the age? Had no discernible markings besides the Front and the Gauge. Looked like a stiff breeze would make it fall apart. :laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I'd say mid to late 40s


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

Heres another pretty old one. Its actually my grandmothers


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

And still working. They don't build'm like that any more!


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

No they don't build em like that anymore....that is why it is still in the basement..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Kolher boiler is mid '50s and real popular in the midwest, they did make their own cast iron radiators,etc. The Weil. Mclain is late/early 70's. Yeah, they "died" slow death when the pump been replaced with the high end pressure circ pump(s).


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

the weil mclain looks almost identical to the old american standard boilers


----------

